# Cerwin 380SE repair



## mickhames (May 14, 2008)

Hi. Does anyone have any clues as to where to purchase 15" woofer recone kits for for Cerwin Vega 380SE's? I would prefer the original kits with the rubber surrounds rather than the rolled rubber surrounds if possible,

Thanks alot.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Have you tried to contact Cerwin Vega? I'm sure they could help. Dennis


----------



## mickhames (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Yep, tried them twice without any luck at all.


----------

